# Maggi bottle



## lynna

No work today - Snowed In!!  Does anyone know anything about Maggi bottles?  Dug it out of the old surface dump in my backyard.[]


----------



## glass man

KNOW NOTHING BOUT EM,BUT IT IS COOL! WOW WISH I COULD DIG SOMEN LIKE THAT IN MY BACK YARD! JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie

Food Seasoning.  Not sure how old but I believe they are still in business.


----------



## lynna

Moved to the house a few years ago.  Always loved old houses and history.  The house is about 150 years old, and we found the old surface dump.  I think we just about cleaned it out.  I keeping hoping that this spring we will find another spot they dumped in.  When we were digging it out, found lots of men's boots, skeleton of the family cow, old stove parts, pitch forks, pots and pans, dishes, horse shoes, even parts to a real old car.  The saddest part was for every intact bottle we found, there was lots & lots of broken ones.  Can't wait until spring to start searching again!!


----------



## capsoda

Maggi belongs to Nestles know and they make soups, stocks, boullon, ketchups,Sauces and seasonings. The company was founded in 1872 in Sweden and in 1866 it moved to Germany.


----------



## lynna

Thank you for the info Warren!


----------



## blobbottlebob

Wake up Maggi, I think I've got something to say to you . . .

 Pretty cool that you found it in your own yard. That's a neat little piece of history specific to your own property!


----------



## lynna

Do you ever find bottles when you dive?


----------



## blobbottlebob

Sure Lynna. It's the main reason that I go diving. Are you certified?


----------



## lynna

No, I barely dog paddle.  Friend of mine lives on a small island during the summer.  I was telling her this week, I bet there is a lot of bottles down there.  Lots of very old small summer cabins on the island.  I better learn to dive!!


----------

